# Dick Turpin is alive & well



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Driving from Dover to Holyhead last sat nt, we were wrecked at midnight & pulled into a motorway services on the M6 & went straight to bed.

I was up again at 6am & spotted a sign in the carpark that mentioned they had vehicle registration recognition cameras & that a fee was to be paid 4 overnighting by all vehicles. No problem. The sign was not visible as we drove in, hidden amongst the bushes.

I went into the restaurant & the cashier told me I should've pre-paid the £19 & that I was v lucky I wasnt clamped, release fee £250!

Had I known, I would've prob have secured a campsite place for similar £ with all their benefits etc

Dick Turpin is alive & well


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Why are british services totally rip off compared with France for example?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry Philbre what with your previous experiance on holiday as well.
We should all be carrying a torch so that we can spend hours looking for hidden signs. We certainly know how to treat visitors over here. Thats why we go to France and spend a few nights in aires. It makes us feel good.


Robin Bstards thats what service areas are

Dave P


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

And on top of all that it is illegal to run any gas appliances whilst on UK motorway services.
Gerry


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

GerryD said:


> And on top of all that it is illegal to run any gas appliances whilst on UK motorway services.
> Gerry


i think its a recomendation not a law


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*m6*

I stopped overnight on M6 and was charged £7 so got away light,I also got £3 back of my breakfast.Not a bad deal !


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Friends of mine told me that they had to stop at Clacket Lane Services for a rest after coming back from France early after an accident in their van. They had forty winks in the hire car and when they woke they saw a camper with a clamp on. 
They bang on about taking a break when driving big distances and then penalise people for doing it.
As for the signs, who ever looks for them, when you come off the motorway you are too busy looking for the right lane, am I a car, or am I a coach, stay away from the fuel, or Hgv lane. Nightmare.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

I just try really hard to never use motorway services, that way they recieve no benefit from me and have no chance to fleece me for parking or overpriced fuel.
It is easier these days with the abundance of supermarket fuel stations, just needs a bit of forward planning or getting off to refuel before tank is only 1/4 full. Country lane layby's are good for a few hrs kip and I have seen 'vans parked up in supermarket car parks overnight.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*parking*

hi if you read the parking signs you can now stay on most services upto 12 hrs for £8 it can be very handy when your tired. tude


----------

